# Do you let your pitbull sleep with you ? Etc...



## Mila mommy x10 (Oct 15, 2012)

Let's see some pictures lol Of your dog sleeping with you in your bed or with whoever lol .... xo this is me and of coarse my cuddle bug Mila


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

haha love these threads 
here's our cat Squishy (he's not a "pit bull" but he's cute!)
















and here's my pup sam sleeping









plus for others that love these threads here's some links http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/39753-odd-sleeping-positions.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/46310-lets-see-their-best-sleeping-photos.html


----------



## Mila mommy x10 (Oct 15, 2012)

I love seeing pictures too  there all sooo cute xo I loveeee that collar on your dog !


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

rabbit said:


> haha love these threads
> here's our cat Squishy (he's not a "pit bull" but he's cute!)
> 
> 
> ...


I love your cat and that his name is squishy lol. All of my good Cain sleeping pictures aren't on my phone anymore since I upgraded  he sleeps so weird haha. I'll try to snap a few soon to put up!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Armando (Dec 26, 2012)

rabbit said:


> haha love these threads
> here's our cat Squishy (he's not a "pit bull" but he's cute!)
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my god! My cat sleeps the same exact way! Lol I gotta find him and take some pictures.







She's the monster that sleeps under your bed  lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

This is everyone in the bed. 3 dogs, 2 adults and 1 munchkin lol. The third dog is hard to see but over on the right.


----------



## zmanic (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I love frog legs










Stealing stuff









And this is how you find me watching tv every night. 56lbs of lapdog love










Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Ames that last one is too cute!

Here's a couple of my retard. Glad I got photobucket! Some pictures were there so I didn't have to catch him sleeping! I swear he knows I'm about to snap a picture so he moves lol.










His preferred sleeping position-between my legs









On my legs lol









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

What a great thread!

Here's our contribution.

Waiting for me to come to bed:









taking over the whole bed:


----------



## Bruiser_Blue (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

So cute!! And thanks

What is it with the sleeping between the legs in the couch and being cover hogs in the bed!?! Punks!!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

ames said:


> So cute!! And thanks
> 
> What is it with the sleeping between the legs in the couch and being cover hogs in the bed!?! Punks!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I know! If he isn't laying up on the couch with me he walks under the blanket spins and lays down so he still gets it all anyway. Jerks. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bitedown (Mar 4, 2013)

This was Sadie at 7 weeks laying with my son


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

Our dogs sllep in our bed. I'd take a pic, but both of them stay completely under the covers all night! I dont know how they breathe.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Just thought I'd update mine for you. We let Cain sleep in the bed last night for the first time. Oh man was he happy when he woke up! Normally he's waking me up from his kennel around 6 (I get up around then normally) today was a sleep later day and was still sleeping when we woke up! I said his name his tail just went crazy lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

heck i dont have a choice,if i move the dog that when the red eyes come out.my wife's. lol


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Yes, under the covers and all. This did not happen to my liking, but what can I do??


----------

